# hi point carbine 9mm



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey guys just wonderin if anyone knows anything bout this gun http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/carbines/carbines_9mm.html? im thinking bout getin one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do not have any first hand knowledge with this gun...but(you knew it was coming) I know a guy who had a 40 S&W hand gun from them and it wouldn't cycle worth a crap. I know he only shoots factory so I'm fairly sure it was FMJ-RN. If you are looking to hunt with it your efffective range will only be about 75yds at most. I'd save a few more dollars for an AR. One of them might be fun for a few minutes though IF you can get it to cycle.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

OK I know several guys who have their cabines. They are cheap and cheap to shoot. If you are looking for high quality you should look elsewhere but they function fine for the most part. Cheap ammo doesn't work well through them either. You can't beat their warrentee program though.

With the cycle issues my Mother had the same problem with her 9mm. They called the dealer that it was purchased from and he said that it needed to be broke in with about 200 rounds. Sure enough after 200 rounds it hardly ever jams if kept cleaned and oiled. They probably have a couple thousand rounds through it now and it just keeps going.

For the money I wouldn't have a problem buying one as long as it wasn't my only weapon for personal protection and I borke it in properly. If you pay more than $275 you are getting ripped off and can find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How is the accuracy Jason ?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

Would this b an ok gun for coyotes if they get in close?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They'd have to be within about 50 yds or so. You might be better off with a shotgun and 00buck. As a side note I'd want to see some accuracy results from one of them before i spent any money on one. I know it's a fairly inexpensive gun but if you can't hit what you are aiming at .....I'm not6 real familiar with your landscape around lincoln, but don't you ave the terrain for some long shots ? I'd look into a Savage Edge They are about the same money and I'll guarantee you they'll shoot better.
Here is one in camo (they still call it the Axis here) one of these in 243 and you are set for coyotes at long distance and for deer too, all for the same $

http://www.savagearm.../model/axiscamo


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I have personally shot one out to about 30 yards and it was decently accurate. I wouldn't personally think that they would be the best coyote gun. If you get them in that close I would just use a shotgun. I have also shot these in the 45 caliber and it was alot more gun and alot more accurate. I know one guy that uses one to deer hunt with.

I agree with Don that if you want something for Coyotes look at the Savage Axis. you can't beat them for the price and you can really reach out and touch something in the 243.

The Hi-Point carbines are alot of fun and decent guns though. I just don't think I would trust my life to one.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

welli have a big enuf gun for distance just saw this and thought it was kinda cool. when i buy a gun i like to have some kind of reason to get it lol. i probly wont get it lol


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

They are fun and cheap. Is that not enough reason? haha If I had extra cash I wouldn't mind picking one up to shot on the cheap side. Unfortunatly my money needs to go elsewhere.


----------

